# how to store leftover homemade cake frosting???



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

help, the recipe I made makes way to much frosting for what I needed. How can I store the rest of it. It is a butter cream white frosting.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

It freezes well.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Answer 1: Leftover frosting? What's that?

Answer 2: It stores very well in vivo. Give your kids spoons. It will be promptly stored.

Er... I guess those were really the same answer, weren't they?


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Hee hee, my first thought was "Pick up a spoon and start eating, Honey!" But I have frozen it - I made some buttercream once that was really strange when it thawed... it tasted OK but the texture was all wrong.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tboroson* 
Answer 1: Leftover frosting? What's that?

Answer 2: It stores very well in vivo. Give your kids spoons. It will be promptly stored.

Awww, you beat me to it! My version was "I store leftover frosting in my tummy."


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 
Hee hee, my first thought was "Pick up a spoon and start eating, Honey!" But I have frozen it - I made some buttercream once that was really strange when it thawed... it tasted OK but the texture was all wrong.









:

Usually after you defrost it it will need to be whipped again, because of the water content. But it doesn't damage the flavor at all.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

:


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

You mean you don't make extra just to eat the leftovers?


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Make little cookie sandwiches with icing in between graham crackers, then seal them up in a bag or a tin and let them sit overnight. The next day they are soft and heavenly!


----------

